# Hauntcast News



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Resell your products*

If you are an haunt/Halloween entrepreneur and have would like to sell your products in the Hauntcast store contact me and we'll discuss the details. You get free mentions on Hauntcast and and most importantly increased sales.


----------

